# DW F1 2010 Challenge



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

_Seen similar done on other forums with Forza, but not sure if it's been done on here...._

What I was thinking was, pick a track, set some ground rules (ie, option tyres, amatuer settings etc - as an example), and see who can get the quickest time on a certain track in a free run mode (if that possible - not explored the entire game yet :lol

Anyone up for it? Good bit of fun for those with Live Accounts etc, and also is multi-platform (PS3, 360)


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Was just going to post something similar, anyone fancy a blast tonight?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not on Live yet.... Just waiting for some cable to make my own othernet cable, and then need to purchase a subscription.... Hopefully be challenging some of you guys online soon


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just had a quick scout around on the game, and this is what I propose:

We do a time trial with a set car/driver and certain rules.... The winner can pick the next track and car/driver....

To start with, I'm thinking:
*Track:* Silverstone
*Car:* McLaren
*Driver:* Hamilton

*Rules are simple, quickest time wins, post a picture to prove it. *

Next question, do we all have the same settings? IE, driving assists? If so, I'm thinking of the following:

*Braking Assist:* Off
*ABS:* On
*Traction Control:* Medium
*Racing Line:* Your Choice
*Gearbox:* Automatic

Think it's safe to say that we'll be using Option Tyres


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I will have a bash at this later but i dunno how im gonna post a pic


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Take a picture on a phone or something (that's all I intend on doing)


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds good, will buy this this week and get some practice in


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. However I'd say let people choose their own aids as peoples skill will vary.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Take a picture on a phone or something (that's all I intend on doing)


Yeah but ive never been able to post a pic on this site apart from a attachment lol im stupid.

Anyway i think if you are all friends on psn i think you can check times they have done ! So ive been told anyway


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

I wil be having a go. If anyone wants to add me its GBANNAN


----------

